# Slide show with music from recent trip



## gstepic (Nov 29, 2007)

I hope this does not bore anyone to death but below is a link to a slide show I just finished. You may need to load photodex installer and this is very important - right click when the cursor is over the title picture and then select full screen. Viewing full screen is much nicer then the normal little box that is the default display. Then you left click to start the show. See below as I will repost this evening and add one more song.

The link -

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewshow.html?fl=2913258&alb=0

This weekend I will have a trip summary and some individual galleries from each island. Some photos may be a little over processed. We ran into a lot of hazy or cloudy conditions so to compensate I kind of over saturated some shots to put a little more snap back into the photos. 

Gary


----------



## lgreenspan (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Your pictures are great.


----------



## fnover (Nov 29, 2007)

Wonderful slide show, great pictures, i really enjoyed viewing them and listening to the music.
We will be there in 35 days and can't wait.


----------



## jlee2070 (Nov 29, 2007)

Very Nice Pictures of Big Island/Kauai/ and of course, Oahu...  I assume you used a D-SLR (which on?) and did you use a Polarizer for the landscape/sky shots?  I loved the contrast the Vivid Color settings.  You use camera settings or did it with Photoshop?

Music was very nice...  Can I ask which artist/album(s) were they from?s


----------



## gstepic (Nov 29, 2007)

*My one shoulder still is lower than the other*

I used a Canon 1DM3 and 5D, along with 17-40, 24-105, and 100-400 lenses. There were a couple of times I had my laptop in the bag as well as all kinds of other electronic stuff so my bag would weight nearly 40lbs. No wonder I lost a a little weight myself on the trip even though we ate and dranks as much as we wanted, and at times that was a lot. :rofl: 

Many of the days were overcast and hazy at best. I did do a lot of processing with photoshop. I shoot in the raw format and Adobe Camera Raw was a wonderful help in getting some snap back into a lot of shots, especially the helicopter pictures. Those looked pretty much washed out right out of the camera because of haze, smoke, and clouds, not to mention shooting through a window. The tool that increases blacks really made a lot of difference and I did crank up the saturation on most of the photos. And yes, I did use a polarizer. I have been spending a lot of time on them and probably could have spent more. But the end results make it worth it.

I would have liked to use a tripod but it was impractical on this trip because we tried to do too much in too short a time. There is a high dynamic range technique that is useful but I did not use it that much. For many shots it was a get out of the car, snap some photos, and on to the next point of interest or whatever. We really did not have the time to take in the scenery like we would have liked to. But we wanted to get a good idea of what was on the other islands and we achieved that goal. our next trip will be more relaxing and I think I will do a little better job with the photos. What you don't see is the hundreds I have deleted!

Gary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 29, 2007)

wonderful, Gary.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cvmar (Nov 29, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!

Thank you


----------



## chellej (Nov 29, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful 

My DD is Majoring in Film & Photography at UTA and Hawaii is her favorite place  so she will really enjoy this as well.


- Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quiltergal (Nov 30, 2007)

Very well done.  I can tell you had a wonderful time!     Thanks for sharing.  I'm inspired to do something with all the pictures we took last summer.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.....

I am especially looking forward to our trip to the Big Island in March after seeing this!


----------



## rynker (Nov 30, 2007)

*Awesome!!!!!*

We're going to Oahu and Hawaii for the first time.  If you have time, could you send me places you  photographed and visited?  We really enjoyed your presentation!
rynker@embarqmail.com


----------



## Mimi (Dec 3, 2007)

*Incredible show*

Gary,

What wonderful photos! I felt like I was back in paradise again. Listening to your Hawaiian music gave me an aloha rush straight to the heart. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## qaRuss (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank You Gary.
What wonderfull work!
I am forwarding the link to all of my part-time Hawaii friends to encourage them to let you take a short trip back to the islands with you as their guide.
Russ


----------



## easyrider (Dec 27, 2007)

Unbelievably great show. Were going back for sure. 

It looked like Waikiki, Hilo, Kona, Kauai (our favorite mountain picture), Maui and back to Oahu.


----------



## gstepic (Jan 6, 2008)

*redid show*

I am not sure if original show will work as I have been redoing some shows. I know this is old news now but here is a newer version of the show -

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewshow.html?fl=2928103&alb=0

My wife is now very excited about going back next October. We have booked our rooms and flight, 6 nights at the Valley Isle in Maui and 4 back in the Waikiki Beach Walk. 

And again Greg thanks for recommending VI, it really is the perfect solution for us. 

Gary


----------



## cindi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! That was awesome. Good job!


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 6, 2008)

Great presentation, pictures and music.

Can't wait to return to Hawaii in August.

Thanks


----------



## JanB (Jan 6, 2008)

Incredible!!  A true artist with the camera.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Great show!  I especially loved the expressions of the surfers' faces!  Intensity!  

I did a similar show for my daughter's senior class this spring and used Photodex ProShow Gold.  Is that what you used for this show?  I believe Tug is where I learned about this software.  

Also, I think you were on Kauai a week or two after us, we returned Nov. 7.  It seems you took a Napali Coast boat tour?  The weather was too rough for us to do so.  Was the water rough and which tour company and time of day did you go?  Everyone was telling us morning was calmest.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gstepic (Jan 6, 2008)

*thanks and I did use the photodex product*

What is nice about the photodex Gold and Producer software is we can load the show on their site and simply provide links. I am trying to learn how to put it on my web-site and it is becoming a very frustrating experience.

We were on Kauai around the 9th, 10th, and 11th of November. We used Captain Andys dinner cruise and it was a little choppy but did not ruin anything. My only disappointment was the cliffs were usually in shadows so I think the colors were not as dramatic as they could be when the lighting is right.

Our plan is to go back every year and spend six days on one island and end our vacations with 4 days in Waikiki. My wife and I love kicking back on Waikiki and hanging out at the Shorebird. This year we will go to Maui for our first six days, in 2009 it will be Kauai, and in 2010 it will be the Big Island. Our new VI ownership will make this very doable.

Gary


----------



## dmharris (Jan 6, 2008)

Gary,

Glad to know ProShow Gold is working for you. Are you also using Producer, which is more expensive than Gold?  I burned a DVD of the show I did and sent it to be reproduced 70 times for the class.  Turned out great.  So now you've given me an idea of what to do with some of the 945 photos I took of Kauai this late fall.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, Gary!  I was totally mesmerized by your slideshow.  What a work of art! (Actually, a work of Gary.)  Thank you so much.  It's such a professional job!  Awesome, and great PR for the islands.
We'll be back on Kauai in June for 2 weeks, and I can't wait.  Thank you! Jean


----------



## Kay H (Jan 6, 2008)

Gary,

I so enjoyed your photos and the music just made me sit back, relax and enjoy the show.  It is so tastefully and professionally done.  I'm guessing this was not your first album done like this.  Thanks.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 7, 2008)

That is professional work and really worth watching.  You should be selling that on DVDs.


----------



## oakleaf (Jan 7, 2008)

Gary,

       Loved your slide show and music. Must take alot to do this but it is certainly worth it. Could you let us know the song names and the artists you picked . The first song is on our wedding dvd (Makena Cove, Maui, Feb 1st,07). We didn't pick the music and don't know who does the song. Also the 3rd song on your show was performed by a singer from Kauai that we saw at the Ritz Carlton during a slack key guitar concert.


----------



## gstepic (Jan 7, 2008)

*I will in the next day or two*

The first two were from Kailie Racheal and I know that is spelled wrong. I will check the music files and let you know exactly the artist and song title.

Gary


----------

